# x 300 moves with tranny lever in on the back



## Rick Myers (May 16, 2018)

I have a John deere x300 , foot hydro that I rolled last year while cutting a hill ( end over end)
I replaced the hood and a few other parts and it is like new. The only problem is it will move with the lever in on the back. When you do pull the lever out it is really easy to move. I thought I would replace this tractor with a used simplicity broadmoor with only 270 hours, when I went to pick it up I found it does the same exact thing. Is this a serious sign of tranny failure ?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I would recommend you get the bar code number off the rear axle housing of your Deere and call TuffTorq at 866.572.3441. They are very helpful. Your transaxle is the K46 model. It sounds as if the transmission may not have had the initial 50 hour fluid change, or the subsequent 200 hour fluid change. Fixing it so it does not roll may be as simple as a fluid change and being sure the level is where it should be, or it may be due a rebuild.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Rick, welcome to the tractor forum.

If you are going to do work on hills/slopes you will definitely want a transaxle that holds back when you get your foot off the pedal. So you don't have to rely solely on the brakes. If you can push it around easily with the lever in, that's not good


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

By lever,are you referring to the transmission bypass rod ?
If so, try this: pull it out,then start the tractor,and move the foot control,first forward,then reverse.
If it tries to move,then the selector is damaged,inside.
If it doesn't ,then shut it off,and raise the rear wheels offthe ground,nd with the lever in,turn one of the tires,by hand.
They should move,in opposite directions.
If only one moves the differential gear may have slid,or broken,or one of the axle shafts may have pulled loose.
If both move,in the same direction,it's probably,a locked spider assembly,from debris,when it rolled.
In any case,contact Tufftorq,as RC Wells suggested.


----------

